# Anyone run singlespeed on their DH bike?



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I could have sworn there was a thread about this, but I couldn't find it searching. Someone prove me wrong and post the thread.

If not, does anyone run their DH bike as a singlespeed? I am considering doing it on my Session 10 that I just built up.

I don't pedal uphill anyway, so a few gears aren't used unless I'm feeling lazy when pedaling home. I'm thinking a 16t cog would be best. Agree or disagree? 32t chain ring and 16t cog would be the combo.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Not sure it'd be worth it. I don't pedal up at all but there's lots of trails tat I have to downshift on going into turns so I can pedal out of them I'm usually in 8th going into them but being flat, sharp turns there is no way to carry enough speed to be able to pedal out of them in 8th gear. I could easily loose 1-4 and be fine but I'm usually shifting up and down throughout a run on most local trails. I have run chainless too when I was waiting for a derailleur hanger so I could see where you could get away with SS, just weren't fast runs for the most part.


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

Do it-
SS is so fun on a DH. 
Lance and I ran it for years.
Your 2:1 combo is about right, and what I ran most of the time.
Really trains you to hit corners better- cause you don't have the option to pedal out-
Plus, it simplifies things a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Guess I shoulda put the disclaimer of "if your trails are decently steep and fast" on there. There's definitely trails that would be easy with a SS setup. But at my local runs that's not always the case. If you wanna go fast (like really fast) you have to crank your ass off in 8th and sometimes 9th. That same trail has corners that cannot be done with speed (ie: flat, tight 170° switchbacks) and downshifting is the fastest way to exit them. Yeah it'd make you strong like ox once you were able to pedal out of it but I assure you there is no carrying speed through it. If you only run steep trails with nice turns then SS would work fine, though I've always thought that SS just means you're in the wrong gear 75% of the time. Hitting your top speed because your scared is one thing, hitting it because you're wound out in the gear sucks. TETO, whatever you wanna do is what's right for you.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I think I'm gonna do it. I think it will be fun, it will simplify everything, and I believe it is doable where I ride. There is no chance in hell I will ever consider pedaling up a hill.

Can anyone recommend a build kit or just an array of parts that would be best? I have a 16t cog already. What's a good chain tensioner to use?


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

My buddy & several of his pals have run SS for the past several yrs at Whistler.
He swears by the Shimano Alfine tensioner.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

lubes17319 said:


> My buddy & several of his pals have run SS for the past several yrs at Whistler.
> He swears by the Shimano Alfine tensioner.


For $25 on Jensonusa it is cheap enough to give it a shot just because


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Am I missing anything?

Surly Single Speed Spacer Kit > Components > Drivetrain > Singlespeed, BMX, and Track Cogs | Jenson USA

Shimano Alfine CT-S500 Chain Tensioner > Components > Drivetrain > Chain Tensioners and Guides | Jenson USA

Anyone think there are better or more correct options?


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

$40 for spacers is insane.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you could find spacers cheaper than that. But damn I wish the alfine was out when I ran my dh bike as a SS. I used the yess tensioner and it worked great. But it was like $70 and the alfine looks much more refined. 
Single speed for dh is reeally fun. You will get a lot of confused looks on the trail, but that doesn't matter because they don't know how Rad it is to ride.


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Same with chainless DH as far as the looks go, "you can't ride without a chain!!!!", yeah you can, just don't pedal...DON'T PEDAL!!! Chainless was how I learned how to rail turns better because there was no gettin the speed back (again, this wasn't on a steep trail)


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I rode without a chain or rear derailleur last weekend because it broke off! I would def consider SS.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Alfine doesn't work with all chainline configurations but it is a really nice part if it fits your setup.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

MOJO K said:


> Alfine doesn't work with all chainline configurations but it is a really nice part if it fits your setup.


have you seen the ridiculous chain system on the session 10? Hahaha


----------



## dirtnut (Jul 30, 2011)

Johnny No.5 said:


> I've always thought that SS just means you're in the wrong gear 75% of the time.


Common misconception. SS actually means that your in the right gear 100% of the time. It's hard to be wrong when there is only one choice!


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Haha, whatever people have to tell themselves.  I still feel that if it is good for cranking out of slow turns then you'll wind out prematurely on fast pedaling spots, if it's enough to crank on a DH then it'll be a whore in the slower bits. It really depends on your trails though. Some of my local runs would be fine with my current setup's 7th gear, others would be a hindrance with SS. If you've got lots of steep(ish) trails with nice turns then it woul be fine, if you've got trails that have really choppy, flat technical rock gardens right after a 180° switchback on one half and then it opens up to a balls to the wall pedal section then you're inevitably gonna be held back in one part or the other with a SS setup.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I ran a Yes tensioner on my jedi for a long time. Deadly quiet and efficient. No ghost shifting. Only mistake I made was in the setup. Such an idiot I thought the rear shock was blown. Did the research and found my mistake. Install tensioner. Remove shock. Install chain. Compress travel to max and then calculate chain length. I just went with the usual 2 links extra and no bueno.

I went back to gears because the track I am riding mostly has a long flate pedally section. I wish there was a 3 gear combo that was efficient as the SS setup.

If anything I recomend trying it. As mentioned it does make you ride better.


----------



## 99sf (Nov 30, 2011)

If your not racing, or trying to set course records, I think it's a great idea. Less weight, less cost, less parts to break. If you've got a 135 rear end you can run a dishless hub for a stronger and stiffer wheel build.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Riding SS on my AM bike made me SO much stronger. Now that I am back to 1x9 I am fat and slow again. Cant be lazy on a SS bike, thats for damn sure. 

Depending on how I feel about the resorts on the east coast I might switch over to SS on my DHR. I trash derailleurs like no other.


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

Im running single speed on my 08 jedi with 36 upfront and 18 back, works like a chram, so quiet and never missed a beat! Gotta love it, no maintenance 
Get the tensioner and ss kit from superstar tibolts online (google it) and have fun!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

there are more friends...google them instead of using the MTBR link


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

I rode around today only using the 16t. It is absolutely perfect. I'm excited to go singlespeed.


----------

